# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ابجديات الحياة...

## Princess

هنا...
ستكون لي رحله..
في كل يوم مع حرف جديد..
ينسج حكاية
حكم عليها القدر ان تسير على وتيرة الشقاء او الرخاء...

بهدوء.. سأطرح ما لدي ..
علكم مررتم به ...
ولا امانع  من مشاطرتي الأبجديات بالحرف ذاته..

و لأبدأ... الحكاية ... 



( أ ) 




ألم..

زار  القلب طبيباً  
يشكو له ألم في جوفه الأيسر...!!

فأستغرب الطبيب .. من ذلك الخطب
و بدهشة قرر:
صاحبك  لا يتبع الخطوات السليمه في الأكل او السير او الجلوس او النوم ...أو..

قاطعه القلب بآآآآآآآه.. تفاصيلها لا تُفسر!!

حينها فقط  .. عرف الطبيب السر ولم يعد متحير..
ذاك شيطان الهوى لجوفك قد استعمر..
فكن ذا جأش قوي .. وله اقهر..
رد القلب ..:
 ويحك... !! لعلك تدري أنني لا والله  لن اقدر..

تمتم الطبيب بهدوء..:
أخرق ... ظننتك اقوى منه و اشطر...

حملق القلب في الطبيب و استفسر.:
حلفتك بالله ياطبيب .. ألم تذق طعم ذالك الجمر؟؟
ضحك الطبيب و سخر:
عذرا ...فالقلب منه شظايا.. قد تَكسر !!

وبشماته جعل ينشد على حاله..
عندي دوا للناس ماعندي دوى لروحي..
اضحك .. و اكابر..  و بقلبي جروحي ..!!
.
.
.
.

----------


## ألمع

_( ب )_

_باسمة.._ 

_كانت حياتي ملؤها .. البسمات.._
_وكانت سعادتي .. بلقاء الأحبة .._
_لكن إرادة القدر .. أن يتفرق الجمع .. ليسطر الشتات .._
_تقلصت عضلات الضحك من مبسمي .._
_صارت كآبتي .. تلوِّثُ حتى الرقاد.._
_لا طعم لخروجي .. لغير الأحبة.._
_قررت مصادقة جدي وجدتي..!!_
_لم أكترث لأترابي .._
_لم أوافق نصائح الاجتماع بالآخرين.._
_ليس انطواءً .. ولكنه عزوف لبعض الوقت .. حداداً على سفر أصحابي للدراسة.._
_بقيت وحيداً هنا .._
_أظمأ للاتصالات من حين لآخر .._
_بعد عدة سنوات.._
_وذات مساء .. بصدفة لم أخترها أنا.._
_لقيت باحترام وإكبار من أحد جيراننا.._ 
_لقد تفاجأت أنه صار شاباً لبقاً في كل شيء .._ 
_حديث مميز .. وسلوك في غاية الأدب.._
_زرع في قلبي احتمالاً بالصحبة .._
_وجدته جاداً في ملاطفتي واحترامي .._
_فقد كان يحترمني بشكل كبير.._
_قربنا أكثر .._
_لكن .._
_أحزنني كثيراً .._
_أنه يدرس في التشيك.._
_زاد ارتباطه بي .._
_فزادت أوجاعي.._
_هكذا .. نعرف الابتسامة .. ثم نفقد البسمات.._
_..._
_إلى وقت .. جاءت فيه روحٌ باسمة.._
_تهمس باللطف .. فترتعش السماء بماء الورد .. بألوان الطيف .._
_تحمل الأمل في كل حين .._ 
_جوهرة .. لامعة .. أنا بها ثمين .._
_كوني كما أرتجيك .. فتاة باسمة .. تنسيني .. آلام السنين .._
_واذكري بالحب قلباً ,, عاش دهراً في حنين .._
_يا زهرة الياسمين .._
_ونور عيني .._ 
_وأحلى .. من كل أفراح الباسمين .._
_..._
_أختي أميرة المرح .._
_فكرة جميلة جداً .._
_سأكون هنا ما استطعت .. إن لم يكن عندك مانع.._
_تقبلي تحياتي .. لريشتك المبدعة.._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*لـ الـأف معآني تتجللب الـألم ،.*
*و البآء خلفهآ أنثنى أكثر من مبسم ،.*
*لستُ بآرعة في ،.*
*رصف الحرف و زُخرفة المعنى ،.*
*لكن شيئاً بـ دوآخلي ،.*
*أبى إلـآ أن يقف شُكراً لـ أقلـآمكم اللـآمعه ،.*
*أميرة المرح ،.*
*ألمـ ع ،.*
*شُكراً لـ أحرفكم الزآهرة ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## التوبي

*دعونا نكتب ها هُنا أشجانا* 
*ليعرف الأصحاب والأخوانا* 
*نكتب حروف تظهرُ ما يدور* 
*نصيغُها بــريشـة الفـنـانـــا* 

*أختي أميرة المرح ..* 


_فكرة جميلة جداً_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

أحلام... 
لم تكبر......فلم تزل أحلامها بالمهد صغيرة ... 

كطفلة بعفويتها ... تتعلق بدميتها .... 
لايشغلها شاغل ..تعيش في سُبحانيتها الخاصة ... 
تضحك ...تلهو ... تتنفس فرحاً... 
وتعتنق اللون الأبيض المُتلبس قلبها .. 


ولكن..................!! 

سُرعان ماتذبل أغصانها ..وتسقط أوراقها ..... 
كزهرة فارقها ماءها ....وانطفئ ربيعها... حينما طغى عليه خريفها وغدر ... 

عندما تلمس جراح أحدهم ...!! 

تتعثر بأذيالها.. 
قاصدةً إياه... 
تُداعب خُصلات شعره......... 
ترمقه بمقلتيها البراقتين ..الممتلئين سحراً من براءة .. 
ولاتبتعد ....................حتى يبتسم لها قلبه....!! 


فحلمها يتأطر في ابتسامة يهديها الكون إلى الجميع.... 
حلمها يستنزف أنشودة في ثغر الكون......تنعكس على قلوب البشر.. 


كبرت ولم تزل أحلامها ترضع من لبن الطهر......!! 
كبرت ولم تزل أحلامها ترسم ملامح لوجه السلم .... 

كبرت ولم تزل أوراقها بيضاء ...مُعنونة بلمعة في قلب السماء... 
تنعكس على صفحية ماء... 


هنا ... تمثلت لي الحقيقة ... 
فهي كبيرة منذ مولدها ....وحالمة بحجم براءتها .. 


ننظر للمرآة وإذا بها تراني وأراها ... 
تعرفني فأجهلها... 

لعلها أنا أو لعلي هي... 

....ألهذه الدرجة تُشبهني أحلام طفلة !! 
أو لعلي أنا من يشبهها ...!! 


أحلام طفلة ... نسجها عالمي الخيالي ... 
لعله حُلم وأمنية تتملكني... في أن أكون كما هي وأحلامها ....... 

ليتني هي......أو ليتني صورتها في المرآة !! 

غاليتي أميرة المرح ..... 
اعذري انجراف حرفي في غدير ماءكِ الصافي... 




سعيدة لكوني بين أمواجكِ قطنت للحظات.. 

أينما تتواجدين تنبضين إبداعاً ... 
ترتقين حد النجوم ...فتسطعين نجمة في كون عنوانه الفن التصويري..والابداع المُنتقى .. 
وسام الأبداع يليقكِ كثيراً..........فلتكن أحرفي بصمة إعجاب في دفتركِ الاسطوري... 

رائعة وأكثر... 
سلم قلمكِ والقرطاس.. 
وسلم فكركِ الراقي.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
المع
بحجم المجرة.. سعيده لتواجدك.. رائعه تلك البسمه.. :) حبذا لو بدأت بالألف معنا.. ولكن لا بأس فأبداعك يجعلنا لا نقدر حتى على الأعجاب .. فلن يوفيه حقه.. 
للدموع احساس.. 
ولكني اراك نبضا يحمل في جوفه الكثير .. فأمتعينا بالسرد .. لا نريد تنمقا ولا تفصيل .. يكفينا ان نستشعر طعم الأحاسيس بين احرفك.. منيرة انت.. دمتٍ بسعاده 
التوبي ..
بصمه .. لا نملك امامها الا ان نصفق تحيةً و اكباراً.. كن هكذا دوماً .. اينما تحل .. 
دمعه على السطور..
و للأحرف حكاية.. يضمحل اليأس عند الغرق فيها .. احلام.. برعتي و ابدعتي في بوحكِ هذا.. فلا اطهر من طفله.. ولا اروع من الأحلام.. بحجم كل الأشياء .. اهديك الثناء 
.
.
.

----------


## Princess

عدنا..
وحرف 

(ب)




بوتقة.. اختلط بها عنصران  حسيان..
يستعدان للأنصهار.... احدهما صلب و الأخر سائل ..
جعل السائل يشمت في الصلب ..
ودع فأنك اليوم راحل..
بين احشائي تتغلغل و تغلي ..
فلا يبقى منك اي ذره
تذوب و تنصهر  .. و يجتاحني بذوبانك زهوٌ و مسره
فرمقه الصلب بتحدي...
سنرى...!!

ذاك القلب بوتقه.. الحب سائل يتأرجح في اعماقه بخفه..
والكره والحقد يقبع بين احشائه يحاول ان يقتلعه فلا يقدر ..!!


قد يفلح في مراده ان كان متلبسا في بوتقة  حليمه
و يرتمي منهمكا ان كان متلبسا في اخرىساخطة ناقمه..

وقلةً هُم
اصحاب البوتقات الرحيمه !!
.
.
.

----------


## Princess

(ت)
تفاحه..


كثيــراً ما يلقي آدم على حواء المــلام
حين يعلو صوتها اثناء النقاش والكلام
وله ان يفعل ذلك في كل حين.. بلا شعور ولا التزام..!!
...

كثيراً مـا يستشيط غضبــاً ان لم تفهمه !!
وكثيراً مـا ترفق و تليــن بلطف لِتُفهمه
كثيـراً ما يصفهـــا بذات الكيد العظيــم..
و احيـــانا الهــاويــة بل سعيــر حجيم..
انه يخافها... يخشاها ... بقدر ما يتمناها 
تراه..
ان جــاء ينتقيها ارادها حورية من الــعيوب خــاليــه ..
و إن احجمت عنه لعيبٍ في نظرها.. اصبحت متعاليه..
و جوابه : حواء .. ابدا لا تعقل ..
يكفي انها حرمتنا الجنة لأجل ....
تفاحه !!
..
.
.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

بالأمس واليوم ... تائهة حروفي ...

وددت لو اترك بصمة بسيطة وسط كومة أحرفكِ الشامخة ...

ولكن ...أراني ..اُطيل الدخول والخروج...وأُعاود ترددي..


خشية أن يشوب حرفكِ شائب...

لذلك ..سأجعل بصمتي اليوم ..

بصمة إعجاب شديد لمُحتوى سطوركِ ومضامينها ... وكفى ....



راقت لي التفاحة وارتباطها بعلاقة آدم بحواء....   :)

رائعة وأكثر هي أنتِ...
سلمت راحة يديكِ النابضتين فن الكلم ..وعُمق الفكر...

لازلتُ هنا ....أرقب كل جديد لكِ...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Princess

دمعه على السطور..

و تواصل لا عدمته .. يزهو متصفحي به على الدوام .. دمتِ سالمه لمن تحبين
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

(ث) 
ثوب الزفاف... 
 

كانت طفله.. طالما تطلعت بشغف الى بياض ثوب الزفاف
ولطالما عذبت امها في كل مناسبه بشرائه
لتتباهى به جديدا في كل مره بين اقرانها.. لتسمعها زوجة عمها بعضا من كلام  منمق.. 
من ضمنه الجُمل التي لا تحدث شرخاً الا في قلب الفتاه...من غزل ووعود وعهود ان نصيبها لن يكون لغريب..
و تبدأ الحكايه ترتسم بتفاصيلها في ذهن الصغيرة الحالمه.. لمجرد مزح لم يراد به الا المدح... 
ويتحول المزح الى شيء متعارف .. و ترتبط المصائر ببعضها.. و القدر يحيك الخبايا للنوايا..
حينها تغرق حواء في احلامها الورديه تنتظر فارسها المرجو ان ينتشلها بلطف الى احضانه.. 
لتكبر و تكبر معها تلك المشاعر.. تنبض شوقا ولهفة .. متى سأرتدي ذاك الفستان ؟؟
تفاجأ بالقدر يسلب ذلك الفارس .. لا اجبارا .. بل اختيارا .. ويصبح الحلم الوردي محال.. 
وتقضي تلك الفتاة صدمة العمر في حالة تخبط عاطفي...
و يمر الوقت و ترى ابن الفارس امام عينيها..
تشعر بالحرقه على حالها.. فلم تستحق ان تكون أماً لذلك الطفل.. ولمَ؟! 
وفي فترة .. تصبح قابعة في غياهب ابليس..
يزين لها كل خبيث الى حسن..
و تبدأ الخطوة الى الأعدام...
بقصد تمضية الوقت تحت مسمى صداقة بأحترام
و يتطور الأمر .. ليصل الى غرام..
و خطط و مواعيد يبنى عليها احلام..
يقع المحظور .. يفتعل بالغصب الحرام..
ويختفي الجاني عن اعين العدالة بسلام
ولتزف العروس لقبرها تجر اذيال الكفن ..
مخلفة لأهلها عاراً و حديثاً ذو شجن !!
.
.
.

----------


## أم غدير

_عزيزتي_ 
_رااااااااق لي ماتكتبينهُ_

_كلمات وعبااااااارات راااااااااائعه جدً_

_تسلمي ويسلم قلبكِ_ 

_لااستطيع مجااااااراااتكِ يعجز_ 

_قلمي عن ذلك خيتي_ 

_انني فقط ابدي اعجااابي_ 
_دمتِ بخير غاليتي_

----------


## Princess

ام غدير..
كل الشكر والثناء لشخصك الكريم
لا عدمت طلتكِ ,,
كوني هنا 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

(ج)

جوع..


 

 يطال العقول المتحجره
 افكار غريبة ..
  تجعلك تعجب كيف يعيشون في هذه الحياه؟؟
 و كل ما يحتويهم تزمت ..
 وبعض الأحيان افتاء بحسب الأهواء..
 ولأجل ما يسمونه في نظرهم التزام.. 
 ينبغي عليك الصمت ازائهم و الأحترام !!

 لا تقل لا إن قالو نعم.. ولا تقل نعم إن قالو لا..

 و لئلا تتعدى الحدود.. مع فضائهم المحدود..
 ومع شرعهم صاحب المبادئ العجاف ..


  كن .. اعمى.. أصم .. أبكم... 
  و لا تتعب نفسك...
  فقد اسمعت لو ناديت حياً ولكن.. لا حياة لمن تنادي..

 ليست دعوة للأنحراف..
 و لا لتيار معين أُعلن الأنجراف..
 ولكن .. لكل زمان متطلباته.. فلمَ نخاف !!؟؟

 سأدعهم.. و جوعهم الفكري .. فلا و لن يشبعون !!
 .
 .
 .

----------


## اسير الهوى

ج

جحيم.. 
 

هذه اصل الحكاية..
اشعلو نارهم ومنها يوقدون
فلم تخرج عن نطاق الخيانة
من احقاد قديمة
غطاها تراب تعسهم
(نعم تعسهم)
لم تخرج هذه الكلمة من غيض
ولا من تراكمات بعثر حقيقتها الزمان
بل خرجت من دمعة قهر
اعتكفت خلف الاستار
لأن لا تكون في ذلة من شأنها..
فيلقوها بعيداً
حيث لا اعلام يعرِّف بها
ولا لسان ينطق بها
ولا عين تلمحها
ولا اذنٌ تسمع همسها
بل سيطمورها بكيدهم
بنارٍ من جحيم هم صالوها

..................
 
أميرة لعلي لست بارع بالوقوف على ابداعاتكم..

لكن لجاذبية حرفكم سحر

اخرج بعض الحروف من نطاقها لتتسطر هنا

عذرا لتشويهي متصفحكم اللطيف

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*في الثآء ..!*
*ثورة ،.*
*و في الجيم ..!*
*جِرآح ،.*
*و ثورة الجرح أطهر ثورة على الـإطلـآق ،.*
*و التآء ..!*
*قبلهم ،.*
*تأريخ لـ ذآك السوآد ،.*
*أميرة ،.*
*و قدرة تفوق كُل التصورآت ،.*
*سلمت أفكآركِ النيرة ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*| .. ح ]*




*حَبَاكَ الله فِيْ قَلْبِيَ .. نُبُوءَةَ وِدّ*
*وَثّقَتْهَا أَغْنِيَاتُ البَوْحِ الطَريّ .. [ بَيْنَنَا ] !*







*مَا كَانتْ إلاّ مُعَانَقَة ضَئِيلة لـِ هَذا السّلْسَال الأبْجَديّ العَذْب ..*
*لا عَدمتُ قِرائتكم ..*

----------


## Princess

اسير .. فن يحكي اساطير .. شكرا لبوحك هذا.. نتطلع للمزيد من الخربشات

للدموع احساس.. ومشاعر انسكبت بأختصار .. فأكسبت متصفحي رونقاً ,, ادعو الله ان لا يخفت نوره..

كبرى.. لي شرف المتابعه والوصل .. لا عدمناكِ

.
.
.

----------


## ألمع

_( ج )_ 
_جناح الفراشة.._ 
_قصةٌ .. تحكيها روحُ طفلةٍ .. مرحة.._
_كانت ترفرف بيننا بأحلام .. طفولةٍ بريئة.._
_دُمىً .. و مطبخٌ صغير .. و عباءة تستعيرها من أمها الحنون.._
_كانت تنشر الفرحة والأمل بين أهلها .._ 
_حتى لا مجال .. للوجع .._
_فكل وجعٍ .. لا يصمد أمام ابتسامتها .. وضحكتها الدوِّيةِ.._
_وعباراتها التي تشابهُ جدَّتها العجوز .. إنها عبارات الدعاء الطاهر.._
_تَنْفِيسٌ عن كل ألم.._
_هكذا يطلع الصبحُ .. بطلوع مُحيَّاها البريء.._
_فرغم صِغَرِها ... إلا أنها كانت تُظَلِّلُ بحنانها .. على كل مَن تراه.._
_تكرهُ الحزن .._
_وتزرع الأمل .._
_إنها حلم جميل.._
_ويا لحسرة الأهلِ والأحباب.. عند افتقادهم .. لهذه الثمرة الحلوة.._
_إنها جنَّةٌ .. تتسع لكل من رآها .._
_و لَذَّةٌ .. يستطعمها .. كل من ينال قُبلةً .. من خدِّها المنسوج بالألماس.._
_لقد كانت .. فراشةً صغيرةً .. تُظلِّلُ بجناحيها .. علينا .._ 
_مُتَحَدِّيَةً أشِعَّةَ شمس الحياة المحرقة.._
_وردةٌ بيضاء لروحها الطاهرة.._ 


_..._
_أشكرك أختي أميرة .. على حروفك اللامعة.._
_وأشكر إبداع المشاركين هنا .._
_لكم جميعاً تحياتي اللامعة.._

----------


## MOONY

وتنساب المشاعر على  إبجديات  الحياه 
وبها عبقاً  من ندى  قلمكِ الجميل رائعه أنتِ سأكون بالقرب دائماً تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

كنت من المتابعين لاوائل الابجديات
وعجز حرفي عن إخراج الكلمات
لانها لن تفيكِ حقكِ أميرة ..
لذلك سأظل من المتابعين
لهذا الحرف الناطق بالجمال ..
موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## ضياء

*اميرة المرح ،،،*

*أضع بين يديكِ ضريبة تأخري ،،،*
*وهي قراءتي لما فاتني ،،،*

*تعلمين ،،،*

*لمستُ بمتصفحكِ ،*
*براعة الأدب الهادف ،،،*

*الثوري ،،،*
*الفكري ،،،*
*قوالب أدبية ، في أطُر إجتماعية ،،،*

*براعة فائقة جدا ،،،*

*قطعا من المتابعين ،،،*

----------


## Princess

لكم جميعا.. كل شكري وتقديري..
  بدءا بألمع .. و بوحه المختلف .. ورواية تدعى جناح.. لمعشوقتي اللطيفة (( فراشه ))
 .. سطرها في مقطوعة قصيرة.. شملت الطهر الثاكل.. لمعاني البراءة و الطفولة...
 مرورا بموني. و اختصارات للأبجديات.. متمكنه بلطف و حس رائع.. في جملتكِ .. فسلمتي لي ..
 و همس الصمت.. يكفيني شرف المتابعة غاليتي.. لكِ عرفاني..
 وصولا الى ضياء... لئن تصل متأخرا خير من ان لا تصل .. لك شكري و تقديري..
 .
 .
 .

----------


## Princess

(ح)

(حقد)


منذ بدء التكوين.. 
تشرب الدم حباً بهم .. ووعينا على الحياة ونحن نحمل
هويةً ((شيعية))
كبرنا و فهمنا انه لا مجال للحرية.. و السائد حولنا التفرقة العنصرية..
و صرنا نخشى ان نصرح بالهوية.. و تعاملاتنا كلها تحت ستار التقية..
كبرنا اكثر.. وشبح الأحقاد يطاردنا.. يلبس عباءةً اموية..
يسلبنا ابسط حقوقنا .. يسربلنا بمنهج الأرهابيه..
يصفنا بالكفر و يعاملنا بأبشع المعاملات اللا انسانيه..
يمس كرامتنا و يهزأ من شعائرنا و ينعتها بالهمجيه..
ولازلنا نجهل سر حقدهم هذا..
ألئن اصول عشقنا علوية؟؟
ألئن علياً كان للعدل وفيا.؟؟
ألئن حيدر الكرار جعل للبشر  حُكما سويا..؟؟

حقد.. دفين..
كفاهم بنا ظنا..××
إننا حزب مسكين..!!
اهلكته الطائفيه.. و طُمست مشاعره الأبية..
فوالله لن نستكين..
لن نلين..
و لتشهدي يا سنين ..

((هيهات منا الذله..))
سطرها دم الحسين ..
.
.
.

----------


## Princess

(خ)

خيانة..





قصص الحب مؤسفه..
امقتها بشده..
فمن النادر ان تنتهي بسعاده..
لا أدري لماذا يحاول الكاتب و أنا منهم احيانا..
ان يصنع الألم للبطل .. 
فيجعله من بعد عشق جارف و تذوق للألم 
يستنزف بقية عمره يندب حاله..
بنهاية مأساوية..
بفراق.. موت.. او عوائق اجتماعية..
وفي الغالب .. يسدل الستار على صدمة خيانه..
ولا اشد من الخيانة..

ولكن.. ما يلفت نظري و يؤسفني...
أن الخيانة اذا بدرت من آدم..كان وطأها على قلب حواء .. جمرا..
و ان بدرت من حواء لآدم... كان وطأها على العالم اجمع .. خمرا..

وتبقى الأضواء عليك ياحواء مسلطه
فأحذري الخطأ..
الويل والثبور لكِ إن فعلتي ذلك..
فأثار ذنبك ندب لن ينسى في جسد المجتمع...!!
.
.
.

----------


## أموله

*في قمة الروعه ماقدمتي اميره* 

*داائما مبدعا* 

*بوركتي غاليتي*

----------


## علي pt

*أقف مذهولا من روعة ما رأيت*
*أحقا اللغة هكذا ..*
*يا لجمال اللغة على أحرفكم وباقلامكم ..*

*أكثر ما وقفت عنده وشدني هو ذلك الحرف .. (ح) ويا لحقدهم الدفين ،،*

*موفقين جميعا*
*وبانتظار ما تجود به انفسكم*
*من عذب حروفها*

----------


## ألمع

_( خ )..._

_خارطة !!_


_هنا أحتاج للخريطة .._
_وأحتاج في بيتي للخريطة .._
_وفي الشارع .. وفي كل مكان ..!!_
_نعم .. خريطة التعامل مع الآخرين .._
_فالقيم الإسلامية .. والأخلاق العالية .. تدعونا دائماً .. للتعامل السليم .._
_كيف نتعامل مع الآخر .. القريب والبعيد ..الكبير والصغير .. الذكر والأنثى .._
_مفاتيح التعامل الراقي .. علينا أن نحملها كما نحمل شخصيتنا .._ 
_فهي مرآةُ تربيتنا .. وأخلاقنا وديننا .._
_السلامُ .. والابتسامةُ .._ 
_الإعراضُ .. والتجهُّمُ .._
_وغير ذلك .._
_أيَّ مفتاح سنستخدم في كل موقف ..؟_
_المبادرة .. بالخير .._
_تأخير الغضب .._
_كلامٌ كثير .._ 
_ولكن مفاتيحهُ تنبع من ذات الإنسان إن أطاع عقله وربَّهُ .._
_فالحسن ما حسَّنه العقلُ .. والقبيح ما قبَّحهُ.._
_(وإنك لعلى خُلُقٍ عظيم) القلم (4).._
_من مفتاح التعامل في هذا الموضع .._
_شكراً لكِ يا أختي على حروفك الصادقة .. وعلى هذه الزاوية الباحثة عن الهوية .. تحت ظل حروفِ العدل .. والاستقامة.._
_تحية لامعة.._

----------


## Princess

اموله.. شكرا لك صغيرتي .. حفظك المولى من كل مكروه..
علي pt ... للأبجديات لغة اخرى .. عندما تكون نابعة من القلب ... شكرا لوجودك.. 
المع... رائع هو انت.. تواصل رهيب .. و اضافات عميقة... رائعة تلك التضاريس على ما اسميتها في حياتنا خريطه.. شكرا لك...

من الجميع..
اطمع بالتواصل اكثر..

----------


## Princess

(د) 

درب

 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ؟؟؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ؟؟؟

طويل .. شاق ... متعب ...
بأدق تفاصيله.. نلمحه احيانا ممتع..
لا ندري ما نهايته.. والى اي امتداد سيصل بنا..
كل ما نعلمه ان مرجعنا..
 حفنة من تراب .. تلحفنا.. سواء كنا شباب
او بدى على الرأس المشيب ...
فيا إلهي .. ارفق بنا.. و اجعل خاتمته سعادة.. يارب يا مجيب...

----------


## MOONY

قد أفتقدت هذه الزاويه
كثيراً   عذراً أن تأخرت
ولكن أعلمي أني سأكون بالقرب
دائماً
كل الموده
والتحايا لكِ

----------


## بو كوثر

اميرة المرح 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

كان شوقي ان تحط رحالي في فنائكم ولاكن اعاقتني امور 

___________________________

كلما توهمنا ان الجمال انتهى في محطة ما تفا جئنا سماء المبدعون 

بخلق ولا اروع نضع له نير الاستحقاق 

اتمنى ان تقبليني في هذه البو تقة الرائعة التقط ما يفضل من سلا لكم 

الملئ بثمار الجمال 


--------------------------------
 دال 

 دلت عليك نوا بغ البلغاء     

    فتطا ولت اليك معا رف العلماء

 يا آية الحب المقدس والر ضا 
           قد جئت عفوا مثقلا بعناء
غنيت فجرك في المحا ريب التي
          لزمت اكف الشمس عن غلواء
وتعبت من لذع المزا مير الهوى
           حتى ظننت بان فيك فناء
ان كنت جبارا تولد من غضى
          والنار عرشي والسماء هواء
فلقد وجدت مجا مري خففت هنا
           والبرد لف جوانحي و لواء
انتي التي تركتني التحف العنا
           واشرّد الاحلام في صحراء
واقول ما التبس المغا مر مبديا 
          بين النوا رس والضفاف  عناء

  خا دمكم الاقل حظا 

     بو كوثر

----------


## Princess

موني .. فيك الخير غاليتي الف شكر..
العم العزيز ابو كوثر ..تحية من الأعماق لوصلكم .. وشكرا على ما نثرتموه من روائع
.
.
.

----------


## Princess

(ذ)


ذئب..




يحكى انه في قديم الزمان,,
عاشت سبعُ خراف.. كانت منه تخشى وتخاف..
خرجت امها لتجلب الطعام.. و اوصتها ان لا تفتح الباب للغرباء
ولكن الذئب بذكاء ودهاء
استطاع ان يأكلهم ولو بعد عناء..
وفي اصل الحكايه
سعيدة كانت النهايه..
ولكن..
في صلب الواقع..
هل تنتهي الحكاية هكذا..؟؟

قيل .. تحكى القصص لأخذ العظة والعبره
ولكننا لا نلمح من البشر سوى اعادة الكرة المرة تلو المره
لا شيء يثنيهم عن العصيان والطغيان..

العجيب والمثير في الواقع..
منذ قديم الأزل ..
تخشى حواء آدم الغريب
كما تخشى الحملان الذئاب..
ولكن الآن..
باتت الذئاب ومع الأسف ,, تخشى الحملان...

العجل .. العجل  يا صاحب الزمان !!

----------


## ألمع

_( ذ )_


_ذُرْوَةُ الإحساس ..._




_ قد نكونُ مُهَذَّبين إلى حدٍّ كبيرٍ .._ 
_ولا نحتاجُ أبداً إلى دروسٍ في التربيةِ .. وحُسْنَ الخُلُقِ .._
_فيحترمُنا جميعُ من يُعاشِرُنا .._ 
_فنملِكُ السُّمعةَ الحسَنَةَ .. فيُشار إلينا .. بكل تبجيل .._

_ولكن .._

_قد نراهم في عمىً من التقصير مع من هم أكثر أهميةً من الآخرين .._
_الوالدان .. والأقربون .._
_لكم أشِعَّةٌ .. من قِصَّةِ أُمٍّ .. ربَّتْ خير أولادٍ .._
_ذِكْرُها .. على ألْسُنِ الطاهرين .._
_من بيتِ قداسةٍ .. وتزرعُ الحُب .. في عُنُقِ الياسمين .._
_خيرُها .. يُصِيبُ اللهُ به الفقراءَ والأغنياءَ .._
_ولا أُطيلُ .. فالمقام ضيِّقٌ .. وهي تستحِقُّ كُل تبجيلٍ وتقدير .. فبقلبها .. نورُ سورةِ الكوثر .._

_أبناؤها .. لآلئُ من نورٍ .._
_ولكن .._
_ينقُصُهم .. ريُّ قلوبِهم من عذبِ كوثرهم .. المسماة بـ الأم .._
_فتقصير الحضور لها .. يُنقِصُ من عُمرِها .. حسْرةً .. ومن عُمرِهم .. بالجفاء .._

_همسٌ لقُلوبٍ ندِيَّةٍ .. :كُلُّنا .. يعتصرُنا التقصيرُ .. ولكن .. هي أجراسُ تنبيهٍ .. فالغفلةُ .. تقتُلُ حتى البراءة.._

_تحية لامعة .._

----------


## صدفة البحر

( ذ )
ذرة نحنُ في عيون من يبغضوننا ؛؛
غالباً مايدخلوننا في عملياتهـم الكميائية ..!
ليسخرجوننا 
نسمة
ذرة
لايعدُ لها وزن
أو قيمة ..!
لذا ياحبذا لو نبقى نجوم بأعين من يعشقوننا ..

..................

ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافية اميرة على الطرح الجميل
لاعدمناكِ

----------


## علي pt

*غبت فترة عن الموضوع ورجعت وبعدكم على حرف الـــ ذ ــــذال*

*انا قلت وصلتو لـ الواو / اذا مو الياء ..*

*ننتظر الابداعات الجديدة*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
تشغلني الظروف
ولقلة التفاعل
اغيب عن هنا.. لأخرج الموضوع للنور من جديد...
تحية عطره للمتواصلين معي..
و الف شكر للمنضمين
و خالص الدعاء لمن يضيفون معي كل جميل وواقعي..
فلنكمل

----------


## Princess

(ر)
رادار



هناك في الحياه... رادار بشري...
يختص في الكثير .. يصطاده بشطاره..
ذاك ذو مال وفير.. قد اشترى مؤخرا سياره..
و ذاك يملك الكثير .. قد كتب لأبنه عماره..
 تلك جمالها محدود.. فلمَ الرجال على بابها خُطاب ؟؟
و تلك مالها معدود.. في كل عرس لم تغير الثياب !!
ذاك ,, وتلك.. و الفكر منهم مسلوب
تهمهم القشور ,, وبعضهم يكسوه الغرور.. و الأخرون تملأ قلوبهم القذاره..
ذاك و تلك .. تلك و ذاك....
سحقاً للرادار المادي.. ما ارذل انتشاره..
!!


فلتُرتكب المخالفات و لتُقهر تلك الرادارات..

----------


## Princess

(ز)


زنبرك...



ساذج.. قولهم في الطيب..
احمقٌ يؤكل حقه ببساطه..
حلمه يفوق غضبه..
و بالتسامح متفوقٌ بجداره..
روحه متسعه محياه مبتسم
قلبه رائع في استيعاب المراره..
كزنبرك.. ينضغط.. ينضغط.. ينضغط..
ولكن الى متى.. ؟؟
وهل يعلم الجميع انه ..
قد تحين للزنبرك ساعة انكساره..
او انه مع شدة الضغط قد يعدل مساره..!!
خذ الحيطه من الزنبرك ان قرر ان يثبت انتصاره..!!

----------


## علي pt

*خوش تشبيه لزنبرك ..* 

*(خواص فيزيائية) رائعة ،،*

*ودمتم ودام قلمكم المعطاء*

----------


## صدفة البحر

زعل ~


حالة نفسية تعيسة تصادف الإنسانـ ؛؛ عند تلقيه أي إنذار يعتبر خاطئ في قاموسـه ..
زعلي هذه المـرة ,, لن يكون لوحدي فقط ..!
وإنا حتى الدُمى } ستبقى رفيقتي في حالتي ...؟!
شيءٌ جميل حينمـا تصادفكَ هذه الحالة ] ترى بجانبك أشخاصٌ ..!
يقفون معكَ في محنتكَ .. حتى تهدأ ~ ..
~ ما أروع الزعل حينما يكون كذلك ~

----------


## Princess

علي.. كل الشكر لك :) لا عدمنا تواصلكم وتشجيعكم..
صدفة البحر .. واضافة رائعه .. تشكرين عليها من الأعماق .. اسأل الله لك السعاده..

----------


## Princess

((س))

سراب




يجول في القلب تساؤل ...
تارة يكبر و تارات حجمه يأخذ مسار التضاؤل..
اي الكائنات انت...؟؟ 
يامن تخذل التفاؤل..
اجب فضولي .. اعتبرني مجنونة وانت اعقل من عاقل..
لا تقل عني لست ادري ..!! فقلبي ليس بغافل..
عن سبب حزنك.. اتريد ان تسمع مني ...:
تقريرا عن ما يحدث في العالم من مجازر
من مظالم.. من تناحر وعصبياتٍ كالقبائل..

ابتسم .. ايها العابس المتجهم...

مثلك انا.. اهيم خلف سراب ..
تكويني صنوف شتى من العذاب..
اتغذى بالصبر .. قهوتي المُره في صباحات الأغتراب..
أُشرع للآمال ابوابا من بعد ما اغلق اليأس ألف ألف باب..

سرابي ينتهي ببصيص نور
يدخل على قلبي بهجةً وسرور..
يحملني على الصبر في اشد الأمور..

لأصل اليه.. و اناله.. ذاك صعب المنال..
لا بأس .. فهو سراب على اية حال...


مهلا مهلا.. 

اظنك العاقل هنا.. فلا تُجب عن ما سبق من مقال..
دعني اغني على همي لعل الهم ينزاح من سُود الليال..

----------


## بوكوثر

اميرة المرح 

 ابنتي الكريمه وفقة للخير 


  سحر 

    بين اهداب آخر المساء ولمعان اللون الطاغي اراك نا فذة تعبر بي 
    من جدول الى آخر امشط شعر النجوم تنتفض معاني الكلمات حتى اصبوا 
   للصف الرابع  في الصف الرابع  
   تجتاحني مثل الطيوف فاعيش  في مكان الامكان  سورة اللا نهايات 
   وتنفتح لي  عوالم الطيوب  بدفوف الغيوب  
        فاهمس للسحر من عيونك   احبك حتى التوهان والانفلات

              خا دمكم الاقل حظا
                 بو كوثر

----------


## صدفة البحر

سباق { هو مجرى الحياة ...
سيرٌ دونما توقف ...
طاقة مُجهدة بلا راحة ...!!
ربما تتوقف أرواحنا عن الاجتماع ..{ ونـسجن أنفسنا في أغاريق الماضي ....
مدركين بأن الحياة قد توقفت عندنا فقط {..

وإنما حال الواقع المر المدَّمر ] لا زالت شجرة أعمارنا تُسقط سنواتها على أراضي الحاضر ... بعد أن يتلفها الطقس الخريفي البارد ...

----------


## طائر أيلول

*ســـجـن*
* يتغلغل في الأعماق*
*ليعلن أن الحرية هي الفراااااق*
*أختلاط المشاعر ما بين الحب والنسيان*
*مراكب البحر حين تُبحر من شواطئ الأحزان*
*لتمخر عباب البحر بحثاً عن لحظة آمان*
*بُرهة من الزمن يعيش فيها هذا الإنسان*
*بعيد عن كل إنسان*
*علهُ ينسى من سكن قلبه*
*أو أن أهوال البحر تُنسيه ذكرى من كان*
*يسكن في أعمق نقطة في خلايا الإنسان*

----------


## Princess

شكرا لعذوبة احرفكم..
لا عدمت عبثها هنا معي..
كونو على الدوام.. جزلين بعطائكم.......

----------


## Princess

ش 
شتاء 
 
يكسو الأرض بياضا
يكسو العمر شيبا
يكسو المشاعر جفاءا
شتاء الشعور .. هو الأقسى
هو الأمر .. هو من يحدث في القلب ندبا لا يشفى .. ذكرى اليمة لا تنسى .. 
فالفصل سينتهي بصيف
و العمر مقدر ببضع سنين او نيف
يبقى الشعور .. يترقب الدفء من قلب يحمل الحب بلا زيف ..
ايا ليت الوصل يحل على الأحاسيس ضيف..
يطيب له المقام .. فيبقى على الدوام ..

----------


## MOONY

نبضاتكِ ال ممتلئة بِالحُب  كفيلة بأن تذيب  ثلج الشتاء   ، رائعه النبض 
لكِ كل الود والتحايا

----------


## Princess

موني..
ولتواصلك العذب
جورية من القلب
شكرا لكِ ..
نكمل

----------


## Princess

((ص))

صراحه...


 ــ مابها زوجتك...
 ــ لا تعجبني..
ــ لم؟؟
ــ صراحة لن تفهمني...
ــ كيف ذا؟؟
ــ ذا و ذاك.. و ذاك و ذا.....
ويسرد الفضائح.. على صديقه المقرب .. متناسيا انها حرمه.. شرفه.. 
فيال الغرابه... 
انعدام الغيره صراحه !!
.
.
ــ اتعرفين تلك الفتاه؟
ــ نعم مابها...
ــ سمعت انها تخرج مع فلان وفلان.. 
ــ  لا اصدق عنها... اخبيثة هي !! قناعها البراءه...!!
ــ ولا انا.. ولكن بصراحه.. عنها سمعت حكايه ..
ــ ومالحكايه.؟؟
ــ  كانت.. و اصبحت .. و اصبحت من بعدما كانت..
يال الوقاحه..
اصبح القذف صراحه..!!
.
.

ــ لم اتوقع منه هذا الجدل.. من بعد عشرة عمر وسنين..!!
ــ  استغرب عشرتكم انتم غير متناسبين..؟ 
ــ لم؟
ــ صديقك الصدوق .. قد قال عنك اشياء..
ــ ماهي..
ــ لا اريد لك ان تستاء..
ــ ماهي!! قل لي رجاء..
ــ صراحة... قال كذا.. وذاك وذا...

يال النصاحه
اصبحت التفرقة صراحه !!

----------


## Princess

((ض))
ضمير و ضمان...

في هذا الزمان
ميت الضمير ..
تتلاشى الثقة .. و يُشنق الأمان....
ليصبح التساؤل ( ما الضمان )!
على كل لسان...
بين غريبين... صديقين.. بل و حتى الأخوين ....
فلا عجب ...ولا استغراب
الآن ما يثير الحيرة..
انت و روحك...

فما الضمان الذي يجعلك تثق بأن ضميرك لن يموت يوما ...!!

----------

قـصر الشوق (04-20-2010)

----------


## قـصر الشوق

*ماذا عساي أن أقول*

*لا أعلم ,,*

*لا أملك القدرة على التعبير أمام جمال حرفك* 

*كلما نسجت حرفاً يتقازم أمام شموخ كلماتك* 

*فـ عذراً غاليتي ..*

----------

